# Graco GH 533



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

My Dad just bought a whole Poll barn of equipment off a guy that had a few spray rigs, and a bunch of parts. In it is a used Graco GH 533 aka roof rig. Was going to see if anyone had any opinions on these or know what the value is? I searched the net but found very little. He's offering to make me a good deal on it but not sure I need anything this large. I did spray a few large hotels over the summer using Lotus San and and some other fairly abrassive paint so it may come in handy if I get anymore jobs like that. I was also thinking maybe I could find someone with a smaller but newer electric maybe I could trade and have something I'd get more use out of. Just basically wanting to see if anyone can offer any opinions or info on the GH 533? Thanks!!!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/307615/$file/307615S.pdf

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/307615/$file/307615S.pdf

you can buy a new gh733 for about $9,000.

http://www.cjspray.com/professional...l;jsessionid=57297786760B49039538CE327AE57914


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i notice that they sold it with a rac4 tip. that was quite a few years ago.


----------

